# Rackspace VS Softlayer



## remixedcat (Dec 5, 2010)

Which of these are best? I would love to know.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 5, 2010)

i've never used rackspace. but we've been for several years with softlayer and i have no complaints. they offer excellent performance, stability, tickets are answered fast, prices are reasonable, the VLAN functionality to cross-connect servers is useful too if you run a bigger ship

if you are looking for a dedicated hosting provider, the only one i can personally recommend is softlayer.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 5, 2010)

Thankyah for the help 

Anyone else care to recommend other hosting providers, you are more then welcome to


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 5, 2010)

what are you looking for? for which usage scenario?


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 5, 2010)

mostly cloud hosting and stuff that would be good for image hosting. A client wants to know this.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 6, 2010)

personally i think cloud hosting is a waste of time unless it can be significantly cheaper.

get a reasonably priced dedicated, put on nginx or lighttpd and your image hosting will run great


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 6, 2010)

I always wanted to mess around with nginx and try it on my own sites. I hear it's really gaining ground. lighttpd is as well. 

Thanks again for the help


----------



## Disparia (Dec 6, 2010)

W1zzard turned me on to SoftLayer two years ago and I have to say they run a pretty tight ship!

The previous company I worked for had 6 servers with 3 different hosts. Moved everything to 3 SoftLayer dedicated servers and all points that W1zz brought up are true. To add - I like the variety of options available during configuration of your server.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 7, 2010)

Awesomes! I do like the VLAN thing as well I believe RackSpace has it too though.


----------

